# Hilfe bei Kellerfund - Silstar fisherman



## DiegoM (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende 2-teilige Silstar Rute (2,40m) gefunden. Zusätzlich steht auf der Rute "fisherman" und "Aktion M", leider keine weiteren Angaben.
Für mich wirkt die Rute recht steif. Mich würde vor allem das WG interessieren, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und jemand kennt genau diesen Knüppel.










Habe Sie auch einmal gefilmt:





LG,
DiegoM


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2021)

Habe auch eine alte Silstar zuhause, 1.80, ein Schwabbelstock, sehr weich, WG um die 10 g. An meiner steht aber auch "Aktion M". Ich würde sagen, dass M nichts mit WG zu tun hat, wie wir es heute gewohnt sind - L (light), M (medium), H (heavy) usw. - sondern tatsächlich für Aktion (Taper) stehen könnte. Meine ist semiparabolisch, M könnte also semiprabolische Aktion bedeuten. Wie würdest Du die Aktion von Deiner Rute bezeichnen?

Das WG könntest Du herausfinden - die Rute waagerecht halten und die Schnur mit so einem Gewicht belasten, dass der Winkel zwischen Rutenspitze und Handteil 90° beträgt - so bekommst Du das max. WG. Das optimale WG ist aber ca. 20 % niedriger.

Vlt. kann uns aber auch @eiszeit weiterhelfen?


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> ...
> Das WG könntest Du herausfinden - die Rute waagerecht halten und die Schnur mit so einem Gewicht belasten, dass der Winkel zwischen Rutenspitze und Handteil 90° beträgt - so bekommst Du das max. WG. Das optimale WG ist aber ca. 20 % niedriger...


Moin, das liefert zunächstmal die "Testkurve" wonach man angeblich mit einer Formel (die meiner Erfahrung nach nicht sonderlich genau ist) das Wurfgewicht berechnen können soll, bitte keinesfalls auf die Idee kommen das Gewicht welches die Rute in einen 90° Winkel zieht, werfen zu wollen, auch nicht 80% davon.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Die ermittelte Testkurve in englischen Pfund (lbs. - sprich Pound) entspricht in etwa dem maximalen Wurfgewicht in Unzen (oz.).


----------



## ragbar (4. Februar 2021)

Das war eine Serie,die massenhaft in den entsprechenden Abteilungen stand,als ganz normale Allwarenkaufhäuser noch Angelabteilungen hatte. Diese Ruten kannte ich daher aus den Divi-Warenhäusern, heute real,- genannt.
Im Angelverein hatten einige verschiedene Modelle und waren damit zufrieden.
In der Zeit waren die wohl nicht schlecht.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> In der Zeit waren die wohl nicht schlecht.


Und wenn sie keine Schäden hat, kann man sie heute auch noch problemlos fischen. Bei der Länge von 240 cm am besten mit Blinkern, Spinnern, oder mal einen toten Köderfisch zupfen ... so wie früher eben. Fische fängt das/sie noch allemal!


----------



## DiegoM (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Habe es über die Testkurve etwa bestimmt. Hatte mir zwar etwas mehr WG als ca. 50 gewünscht, aber jetzt bin ich immerhin schlauer. Danke!


----------

